# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Địa chỉ thay màn Samsung J7 Pro chính hãng, chính hãng, lấy ngay, bảo hành lâu dài cùng nhiều ưu đãi hấp dẫn.

## conchung68

*liên hệ thay màn Samsung J7 Pro giá rẻ, chính hãng, lấy ngay, bảo hành trong khoảng thời gian dài cùng nhiều khuyến mãi hấp dẫn. liên hệ sửa Samsung Galaxy bậc nhất tại tphcm, sài gòn và TPHCM.*

Nhắc tới tầng lớp điện thoại tầm trung kèm theo bạn không thể nào bỏ qua dòng Samsung J, đặc thù là Samsung J7 Pro. Sở hữu màn hình cảm ứng lớn 5,5 inch cùng tỉ lệ 16:9, chú dế này mang tới những trải nghiệm khôn cùng hoàn hảo cho khách hàng. Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro dùng kỹ thuật Super AMOLED truyền thống, tiêu chuẩn Full HD cho hiển thị hình ảnh nhãi con và sắc nét không ngờ.



cho nên chả có gì lạ khi giá thay màn cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro bị đội cao hơn thông thường. Nhiều người "bấm bụng" tự vấn thôi thì giá cao mà thay được màn hình cảm ứng xịn cũng chấp nhận được. ngoài ra điều gì cứng cáp rằng bạn sẽ nhận được nơi chất lượng nếu bỏ ra số tiền lớn? do đó đừng để bản thân rơi vào trạng thái này.

Để đảm bảo rằng trung tâm thay thế mình nhận được là chất lượng và giá cả thật thích hợp thì bạn nên tìm đến một cửa hàng thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro giá rẻ. Theo dõi bài viết sau để có đáp án xác thực nhất nhé!

Khi nào cần thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro (Galaxy J730)?
 màn cảm ứng luôn được xem là một thành phần rất quan trọng của các thiết bị di động . Bạn sẽ chẳng thể có được những trải nghiệm đúng nghĩa trên điện thoại nếu như phòng ban này có vấn đề.

không những thế trong giai đoạn tiêu dùng do sơ ý bạn có thể làm hỏng màn cảm ứng của Galaxy J7 Pro. Lúc này bạn cần tĩnh tâm đánh giá chừng độ hư hại mà dế yêu đang gặp phải để đưa ra biện pháp xử lý phù hợp nhất.

*Theo các chuyên gia trong nghề, bạn sẽ phải thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro trong các trường hợp sau:*

màn cảm ứng Galaxy J730 bị nhiễu, nhòe màu, chế độ hiển thị không giống như ban sơ.
 Có các vệt ố đen, sọc màu ngang dọc trên màn.
 màn J7 Pro có hiện tượng chảy mực chảy mực, phản quang, bật mãi không lên.
 Còn nếu trạng thái Galaxy J7 Pro hư hỏng chỉ diễn ra ở cấp độ nhẹ hơn như:

Mặt kính bên ngoài bị nứt vỡ nhưng màn cảm ứng hiển thị (LCD) bên trong vẫn hoạt động bình thường.
 Cảm ứng bị loạn, đơ hoặc liệt ở một vài vị trí.
 Thì bạn chỉ cần khắc phục bằng cách thay mặt kính cảm ứng Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro mới là được.

Xem thêm nơi thay thế màn Samsung Galaxy J7 Plus chính hãng.

Hiện nay trên thị trường có số đông dịch vụ cung cấp chỗ thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro Prime Plus J730 nhưng chẳng phải trung tâm nào cũng có đủ năng lực và độ giá rẻ để người dùng cảm thấy yên tâm khi chữa.

Thậm chí, một đôi showroom sửa chữa Samsung Galaxy xấu còn lợi dụng sự thiếu hiểu biết của khách hàng để giở các chiêu trò trục lợi như: bịa thêm lỗi để tăng chi phí sửa, thay màn hình Galaxy J7 Pro rẻ tiền, nhái, tráo đồ, trộm đồ của khách hàng,...

bởi thế để bảo vệ quyền lợi của chính bản thân mình khi thay màn cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro, bạn cần thực thụ tỉnh ngủ, tham khảo kỹ thông tin và lựa chọn những nơi thay lớn, có tiếng tăm đàng hoàng để được tương trợ một cách tốt nhất.

Một trong những cửa hàng sửa chữa Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro bậc nhất tại đà nẵng, sài gòn và TPHCM mà bạn có thể tham khảo trong tình huống này có thể kể đến MobileCity.

Lý do nên thay màn Samsung J7 Pro (Galaxy J730)?
 Là liên hệ thay thế điện thoại uy tín tại đà nẵng và TPHCM, mới nhất là tại hà nội. Có hơn 10 năm kinh nghiệm sửa, MobileCity luôn khiến khách hàng bằng lòng khi tiêu dùng những chỗ của dịch vụ.

Với mong muốn đem lại các bạn của showroom những trải nhiệm tốt nhất, chúng tôi cam kết:

viên chức của trung tâm được huấn luyện bài bản, chuyên dụng cho lịch sự, cẩn thận, kỹ lưỡng khi thực hành các thao tác thay, đặc thù là thay màn Samsung J7 Pro
 Linh kiện thay màn hình Galaxy J730 được du nhập trực tiếp từ các nhà sản xuất uy tín trên toàn cầu, có tem mác chứng thực rõ ràng, đảm bảo hàng uy tín, zin mới 100%
 Quy trình sửa điện thoại Samsung Galaxy J7 được tối ưu hóa giúp bạn lấy máy chóng vánh mà không hề chờ đợi lâu.
 Mọi hoạt động tại cửa hàng đều diễn ra vô cùng sáng tỏ dưới sự giám sát 24/24 của hệ thống camera
 đặc thù bạn sẽ không phải lo lắng về việc thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro giá bao nhiêu bởi mức giá được showroom đưa ra luôn phải chăng và rẻ hơn mức giá có trên thị phần từ 10 - 15 %
 MobileCity có chế độ bảo hành trong tương lai (từ 3 - 12 tháng), chính sách đổi trả thuận tiện
 Ngoài ra, trung tâm còn thường xuyên công ty các chương trình khuyến mãi quyến rũ để tri ân người dùng như: tặng GiftCard giảm giá 100K, tặng miếng dán chống xước màn cảm ứng Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro cao cấp, miễn phí kiểm tra, vệ sinh điện thoại định kỳ,... khi người dùng đến địa điểm thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro hoặc dùng bất kỳ 1 dịch vụ nào của cửa hàng.


Quy trình thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung Galaxy J7 Pro
 Với kỹ thuật ép - tách - hấp mặt kính tự động MobileCity chắc chắn sẽ mang lại cho bạn một sản phẩm hoàn hảo, giảm thiểu tối đa các rủi ro không mong muốn.

Sau khi thay màn hình Samsung J7 Pro máy của bạn sẽ trông như mới và hoạt động ổn định mãi về sau. Để làm được điều này chúng tôi phải trải qua Quy trình thay 3 bước khôn xiết nghiêm ngặt và công nghệ sau đây:

Tham khảo giá thay màn cảm ứng Samsung J7 Plus tại đây bạn nhé

Bước 1: Nhận Samsung Galaxy J730 và rà soát máy

kỹ thuật viên nhận máy, tiến hành kiểm tra màn, mặt kính cảm ứng và một đôi phòng ban can dự khác. Sau đó, sẽ thông tin mức độ hư hỏng và trả lời biện pháp giải quyết phù hợp cho các bạn.
 viên chức tiếp tục cung ứng thông tin về giá, chính sách bảo hành và các ưu đãi khi thay màn hình Samsung J7 Pro cho người mua được biết. Nếu các bạn đồng ý sẽ được nhân viên chỉ dẫn làm giấy tờ chữa.
 Bước 2: Tiến hành sửa màn hình cho J7 Pro

Máy được chuyển đến phòng kỹ thuật. Tại đây các chuyên viên sẽ triển khai các công tác cấp thiết như bóc tách, vệ sinh và thay mới màn cảm ứng.
 Sau khi thay màn hình Galaxy J7 Pro xong công nghệ viên sẽ check lại máy một lần nữa. Chỉ đột nhiên còn bất kỳ lỗi nào xảy ra mới bàn trả lại máy cho các bạn.
 Bước 3: Bàn giao máy và trả tiền

Lúc này bạn sẽ được viên chức hướng dẫn test lại máy một lần cuối sau khi thay màn Samsung J7 Pro hoàn tất. Nếu còn điều gì chưa hài lòng, hãy bắt buộc sửa chữa Galaxy J730 đến ngẫu nhiên còn gì lăn phăn nhé.

Khi bạn đã bằng lòng hoàn toàn, nơi chấm dứt, viên chức sẽ thanh toán tầm giá nơi và gửi lại bạn phiếu bảo hành của showroom.

Cảm ơn bạn đã dành thời kì theo dõi nơi thay màn hình cảm ứng Samsung J7 Pro. Nếu bạn còn bất kỳ câu hỏi nào bạn đừng ngại ngần, hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi theo hotline để nhận được hỗ trợ một cách tốt nhất.

----------

